# Selling 92 acres



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

We have 92 acres M/L that we are selling in the rolling hills of northeast Kansas. Actually, we're selling 5 farms. We're not real estate agents, but over the years, we've bought smaller farms with the goal of reaching a certain point where we would then sell all of them and buy one large farm (consolidate).

This 92 acres has been roughly 40 acres of pasture and 50 acres of hay ground. There's one pond that is about 2-1/2 to 3 surface acres and stocked with fish for fishing. It is also a good source of water for livestock and never goes dry. 

The grasses are primarily brome and native. There are some trees for native habitat. It is a great area for hunting deer, turkey, etc. A lot of wildlife.

If you wanted, about 30 acres could be planted in crops such as corn for your own livestock feeds.

It would make a perfect place for a new homestead. 

It is about 17 miles from the 160 where I have my off-grid cabin.. an established homestead.

We are asking $270,000. If you have any further questions, please ask. 

This is the first farm we've decided to sell. If someone buys and wants to build a homestead, we're just up the road and can offer advice and help where possible, in getting your homestead started.

Currently, it is enrolled in our farm and conservation plans with the USDA Farm Service Agency. However, the new owners do not have to continue in those programs.

Here is an aerial from Google Maps.The part to the left of the white is the farm. The white is the approximate property lines. I will also be taking pics to send if anyone wants to see more. If you want to go to google maps and look it up, find Denison, KS. Follow the road south from Denison until it comes to a T. That is 134 Rd. Follow 134 Rd east and this place sets between X Rd and Y Rd on the south side of 134 Rd.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the place taken early in the spring just as grass was beginning to green up. Up from the pond there are some trees for wildlife (deer, turkey, quail, pheasant, etc).


----------

